# Water Intake



## tmnamba (May 4, 2010)

Hello All!

My wife and I just got a new puppy ( finally ) : )

He has had diarrhea for the last day or so, I would attribute this all to him changing foods and the new enviroment. However, the owner of our feed shop shows dogs and stated that he always has to limit the water intake of his puppies as they will drink too much and cause loose stool if he doesn't. Have any of you ever heard of doing this, or do any of you actually do this? If so, how much water does a puppy need, he stated something like 1 ounce per pound a day is enough. Any help would be great! Thank you all!

-Thom


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't know about that one? 1 oz is NOT enough water IMO...dehydration is nasty & dangerous esp. to young puppies.

I just always put fresh water down. When he was a puppy I did pick the water bowl up around 8-9 pm when we were still potty training.

Whenever I noticed he was really gulping, I would pull him back but never worried about him getting too much water?

Has your vet checked his stool for parasites?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

If the puppy has diarrhea the last thing you want to do is limit the water intake- that would cause dehydration and pups can go downhill fast. Keep fresh water down at all times and let him drink what he needs while you address the diarrhea.


----------



## tmnamba (May 4, 2010)

Thank You! 

That is pretty much how I felt. I gave him some pumpkin today so that should help. He has a vet appointment tomorroe to be checked. It was good when we first got here, but since the new food introduction has gotten soft. I also have two little ones that notorious for sneaking the dogs food...so that might contribute to it.

Thanks for your advice though, I just wanted a little reassurance that I wasnt crazy.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

have taken your pup to the Vet? when you go take a urine
and stool sample with you. my pup had access to water
all day. i took the water bowl away around 7:00 pm. are 
you going to enroll your pup in a puppy class? have you
started socializing? good luck with the new pup.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Are you overfeeding your pup? That can cause runny poo. 3 smaller meals a day instead of two will help. I wouldn't limit water except in the evening hours. Talk with your breeder about any concerns as well. Breeder support should go along with the pup after it goes home.
Make sure you are feeding appropriate nutrition for a GSD pup...some are too high in calcium and phosphorus.


----------



## tmnamba (May 4, 2010)

He does has a vet appointment this week, where we will be testing urine and feces. He's been wormed several times but we will be worming again soon. The fact that he had solid poop on his old food makes me think its just switching foods...and quite frankly tempts me to use that food. It was a crappy food though and I would rather just get the switch out of the way now as I won't feed my dog that garbage. Is there a good GSD feeding chart, sometimes the ones I find seem very generic and not breed specific.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

The sudden switch of food is most likely the cause. Get some of the old food and slowly switch over to avoid the digestive upset- which is really hard on a young pup. So what's this poopy puppy's name?


----------



## tmnamba (May 4, 2010)

I think I will get some old food and transition better. 

Haha is name is Kale. 

Here he is first day home.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

hello new pup. goodbye nice floors. 



tmnamba said:


> I think I will get some old food and transition better.
> 
> Haha is name is Kale.
> 
> Here he is first day home.


----------



## tmnamba (May 4, 2010)

Doggiedad-

Im thinking the exact same thing! 

They sure are worth it though...most the time : )


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He's adorable! Hard to believe so much can come out of something so little isn't it? Hope he checks out ok at the vet's


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

He is adorable! Please keep us updated on this little guy


----------



## tmnamba (May 4, 2010)

Well urine and fecal samples checked out and stools have firmed up now...must have been the food change...all is well now! Thank goodness!

Thanks all for your support and advice! Kale and I appreciate it. : )


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the pup is worth it all of the time and then some.



tmnamba said:


> Doggiedad-
> 
> Im thinking the exact same thing!
> 
> They sure are worth it though...most the time : )


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Glad to hear he's back on track. I bet you never thought you'd become such a poop expert


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for the update..I'm happy to hear he's feeling better!

I cannot believe the poop conversations we have at our house.

did he poop? ...was it hard or soft?...like sausages or soft serve icecream? LOL


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

German Shepherd Dog Food Calculator for Calorie Analysis


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Water Requirement Dogs


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when is the last time you checked his poop?

did you check his poop? how was it?

where's the sample?

wow, my pillow smells like poop?

eeeewww, there's a hole in the bag!! (the pick up bag)

make sure his bottom is clean.





Courtney said:


> Thanks for the update..I'm happy to hear he's feeling better!
> 
> I cannot believe the poop conversations we have at our house.
> 
> did he poop? ...was it hard or soft?...like sausages or soft serve icecream? LOL


----------



## tmnamba (May 4, 2010)

Haha!

We have discussed all of the following and then some. 

While on the topic of poo, I thought it was pretty comical the other day. Kale tried to get in his poop stance, you know rear and front legs together, and he lost his balance and fell over haha!

Thanks again all for your support, and NO! I never thought I would be learning sooo much about doggie poo. 




doggiedad said:


> when is the last time you checked his poop?
> 
> did you check his poop? how was it?
> 
> ...


----------

